

AT&T Internet Tethering Comes to iPhone OS 4 Beta - mahipal
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/05/att-internet-tethering-comes-to-iphone-os4-beta/

======
wmeredith
As said in the article, we've been here before. iPhone tethering was in the
last beta, too. It never saw release.

AT&T promised tethering _by last fall_. I find it strange that they're such
close business partners with Apple, considering how woefully they under-
deliver on their promises, when Apple's MO is basically the exact opposite.
The AT&T/Apple relationship has been a black mark on my perception of the
company, and I've been an Apple evangelist for 12 years.

~~~
roc
The flip side of that, is that AT&T isn't charging $3/month for visual
voicemail.

AT&T was a compromise from the beginning. But there are pluses _and_ minuses
to that; and the minuses hinge pretty heavily on physical location.

Further, no-one saw the jump in data usage coming. I see no reason to expect
Verizon would have done any better with it. I frankly expect VZW complaints to
start kicking in next year, if they keep selling Droid devices they way
they've been.

------
rdj
I don't think this is any closer to reality than it was 2 days ago. The
setting shown in the screenshots are not in the latest beta build I installed
on the 3GS. Other developers confirmed that it's not in their build either. I
have yet to hear someone say they have it.

~~~
justinweiss
If you really want to see it, resetting your network settings will show it.
It's not really worth it though, considering you can't do anything with the
setting right now, and you'll have to re-enter your WiFi/VPN/etc. settings
after the reset.

